# Khornate Warband



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The conversion contests have really directed my efforts again to start a Khornate army. At first I was simply trying to make a World Eaters army simply because the models are probably the best. I had collected a lot of old and new World Eater Pieces and combined them. But sometimes there are pieces that you really like from other armies that in one hand you like but are afraid to combine because they are from different armies. I essentially liked the Blood Angel aspect and wanted to combine it with my World Eater Army.

I think a good way I was able to combine both the World Eaters and Blood Angels is simply because I didn't really like World Eater fluff because it seemed to brutish. The fact that most Chaos forces act as war band really set up this current project. 

The idea is to combine different forces with similar mentalities about war together with a force that has "vision." This is actually the title of a story competition that could influence what the foundations of this Warband are all about.










I liked the concept of "Fallen Angels." The trick for me was combining daemonic but noble features. So a lot of my force will be focussed on this "Fallen Angel" aspect. Though, having some daemonic aspects will definitely be combined.



















I think this will be my lord. I might use it as "count as" Kharn. It is made up of 4 different models, and in my view I am quite impressed I was able to transform an Aspiring Champion into a Lord. The trouble is putting that noble aspect into his rule of rolling ones. I think an explanation could be that this Lord executes individuals in his war band that have given themselves up completely to Khorne and endanger others in the force.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Really cool! Can't get enough Khorne, myself.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice to see a different take on a khorne army. The fallen angel concept is intriguing, can't wait to see more


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

pity to not have some other upload here :wink:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Any update on this army? I would love to see some of it painted


----------

